# How long did it take for your hedgehog to warm up to you?



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve had my hedgehog for about 2 weeks now and I feel that he is already so social (which is weird because the breeder said the exact opposite.) He never has his quills up when I’m around him and trusts me a lot. I spend around an hour or two with him each day. A lot of hedgehog owners have said that their hedgehog took months for them to get used to them. Within a few days, my hedgehog was so sweet and calm around me. I think I might have gotten lucky. How long has it taken everyone else for your hedgehog to get used to you?


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! It sounds like you got a picture perfect hedgie. Every hedgehog is different, and it’s great that yours adjusted to his new home quickly! And kudos for spending so much time with him; some hedgehogs take longer to bond with their person if they only get short sessions once a day. As long as you can hang out with him is a useful technique when bonding. Christina is definitely not a cuddly, wants to be with you all the time kind of gal, but it took me a couple months I would say before she started feeling secure around me. She loooves mealworms, and that’s the treat she gets when she’s with me- works like a charm!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Chowder (Jan 28, 2019)

When we got Chowder, he had been with his owner two years. She got him from the breeder. We held Chowder at the owner's house, and he wasn't defensive at all. He was relaxed and chill around the kids even once we got him to our house. Sounds like you also got a well mannered hedgie!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly has aways been really social and loves to explore. It took her a day to bond with me. And about a week to settle into her cage. She still get huffy when I wake her though of course, but she settles as soon as I pick her up, I talk to her the whole time too so shes not as scared. I'd say that in a week Holly had formed full trust with me, and a really strong bond, she even sleeps on me still to this day, and its been months now. My mum said that Holly acts like she thinks I'm her mum.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

It is soooo discouraging to read these stories!!!!!

What the heck is wrong with mine?!?!

My "very social, never balls up" (said the breeder) hedgehog is not anywhere near getting comfortable with me. I've been keeping a written log for the 10 days I've had him and I usually spend 2.5 to 4 hours per day with him (average 3 hours).

During that time he'll be in a bonding bag or I'll take him out and try to hold him. He always, always balls up and huffs. He only barely opens up and then walks off of my hands. 

It is so discouraging. ):


----------



## PricklyPete (Oct 26, 2018)

Mecki said:


> It is soooo discouraging to read these stories!!!!!
> 
> What the heck is wrong with mine?!?!
> 
> ...


Give him time to warm up to you, it can take weeks, even months, to create a bond. Even then some won't always be cuddly, and when they start quilling they'll be grumpier as it's similar to teething in humans.

There isn't anything wrong with your boy, he's just doing what hedgehogs do. Some a friendly, some grow to be friendly, some won't ever be as friendly as others. They aren't cuddly creatures, they have bad eyesight, excellent hearing and sense of smell, and are prey animals. They get scared easily from fast movements, unknown/loud sounds, new environment, etc. It takes a lot of time and effort for one to be comfortable with you.

I had my boy Prickly Petey for almost three years, he was an absolute joy and there were still times where he wanted to be alone.

I adopted my 7month old hedgie, Huffy, from a family who couldn't care for him anymore, I've only had him for about 3 weeks now and we're slowly but surely making progress.

For the majority of hedgies, 10 days isn't close to enough time to form a bond, and he's still learning his surroundings and new environment.

Don't give up!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

PricklyPete said:


> Give him time to warm up to you, it can take weeks, even months, to create a bond. Even then some won't always be cuddly, and when they start quilling they'll be grumpier as it's similar to teething in humans.
> 
> There isn't anything wrong with your boy, he's just doing what hedgehogs do. Some a friendly, some grow to be friendly, some won't ever be as friendly as others. They aren't cuddly creatures, they have bad eyesight, excellent hearing and sense of smell, and are prey animals. They get scared easily from fast movements, unknown/loud sounds, new environment, etc. It takes a lot of time and effort for one to be comfortable with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouraging words. My brain tells me to be patient but it isn't always so easy. :sad:


----------



## PricklyPete (Oct 26, 2018)

Mecki said:


> PricklyPete said:
> 
> 
> > Give him time to warm up to you, it can take weeks, even months, to create a bond. Even then some won't always be cuddly, and when they start quilling they'll be grumpier as it's similar to teething in humans.
> ...


I completely understand that and in time I'm sure your little one will come around. It's the best feeling in the world when they start to get more comfortable! :smile:


----------



## Ella's Mom (Jan 27, 2019)

I wholeheartedly agree with everyone's comments, so please just give it time. I picked up my Ella Grace on December 29th, from the breeder. For some reason she doesn't see to let them go till 12 weeks old. Anyway, I thought she was going to hate me forever. Breeders tell you that they breed them to be social, and friendly, and they are to them. When you take them home, they still have to get used to you. We have come a long way, her and I and I still feel like she is getting used to me. But we rub noses, and cuddle and she sits with me every evening for a couple of hours. Sometimes I can get her to play, and sometimes she just wants to curl up in my lap or on my neck. I absolutely love my baby and I know yours will do the same. Just keep holding him, and talking to him, and don't let him have his way!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Ella's Mom said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with everyone's comments, so please just give it time. I picked up my Ella Grace on December 29th, from the breeder. For some reason she doesn't see to let them go till 12 weeks old. Anyway, I thought she was going to hate me forever. Breeders tell you that they breed them to be social, and friendly, and they are to them. When you take them home, they still have to get used to you. We have come a long way, her and I and I still feel like she is getting used to me. But we rub noses, and cuddle and she sits with me every evening for a couple of hours. Sometimes I can get her to play, and sometimes she just wants to curl up in my lap or on my neck. I absolutely love my baby and I know yours will do the same. Just keep holding him, and talking to him, and don't let him have his way!


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm still at it but I honestly don't see an iota of change.


----------



## patti1234 (14 d ago)

Mecki said:


> It is soooo discouraging to read these stories!!!!! What the heck is wrong with mine?!?! My "very social, never balls up" (said the breeder) hedgehog is not anywhere near getting comfortable with me. I've been keeping a written log for the 10 days I've had him and I usually spend 2.5 to 4 hours per day with him (average 3 hours). During that time he'll be in a bonding bag or I'll take him out and try to hold him. He always, always balls up and huffs. He only barely opens up and then walks off of my hands. It is so discouraging. ):


 I hear ya ours still hisses and gets all mad 😭😭😭😭


----------



## RemiTheHog (6 mo ago)

Mecki said:


> It is soooo discouraging to read these stories!!!!!
> 
> What the heck is wrong with mine?!?!
> 
> ...


 Remi took a while, about three months. Don't worry, they'll come around!


----------

